

Do we need defined hours of work any more? - giorgiofontana
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/02/do-we-need-defined-hours-of-work-any-more/

======
serichsen
It depends on who "we" are, but for a working group of people, there is a big
advantage in being at work at the same time, being able to talk to each other.

